# success stories with anxiety disorders



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

First off, let me say that whatever anxiety issues my wife suffers from - they are not crippling - but they do place unnecessary burdens on our family.

As she tells it, she's always had these issues, she even remembers as a little girl whenever she'd hear that her mom had a headache, she'd be terrified that it was a cancerous tumor. 

The problem was not only did she have irrational anxiety, but they were reinforced by the events in her life. When she was 17, she had to watch her mother die a slow death from cancer. Then in the same year, her grandparents, to whom she was just as close to, died. All the while she had a very abusive stepfather and was still adjusting to living in a new country (she's originally from Eastern Europe). While she was in college as well, one of her closest friends died in a plane crash. 

So she's seen more than her fair share of pain. 

Which brings us to now. We've been married for over 10 years now, and even though we've had our ups and downs, we are happy and have two healthy beautiful children. However, her anxiety and how she deals with it has always been an issue. And it manifests itself in many ways, to how she's nervous every cough or stomach ache is some type of cancer, she won't drive on the expressway, to how she freaked out when I talked about going away for our anniversary for one night (she never likes leaving the kids with anyone, even me, and is anxious about having to " 'be on' sexually aka not just routine sex" for our anniversary (no joke). To clarify though, we have spent the last two anniversaries ourselves while my mom babysitted for the night and do have a rare date here and there, but she is not enthused at all about going anywhere for this year. There's other things too, but these are the three that jump out at me for the moment. 

I have to say, even though I'm not really the worrying type and am in general very laid back, it can get really old at times. I feel like we all have to be hindered and held back by her anxiety. Obviously the flip-side of her anxiety is that she is somewhat of a control freak and I have to basically run everything I do by her - which gets very very very old at times.

My point being that are there success stories out here on TAM from people who have dealt with and "conquered" so to speak, anxiety disorders? She does not take any meds because she feels the side effects of meds are just as bad as the anxiety itself. 

Thanks.


----------



## Well_Spouse (Feb 2, 2011)

:smthumbup:Sorry it took so long before I spotted this. I count myself a success story. Diagnosed with panic disorder 25years ago. 

It's unfortunate your spouse is opposed to meds. They can be very helpfull and there is a variety of them available. So side effects may be avoidable by switching. Still even without meds. Talking to a Therapist as well as peers dealing with anxiety is beneficial. 

I will recommend Walking. It releases natural endorphins which can really be a big help. And secondly I was helped by a group called "Recovery". If there is a local Recovery International group meeting in your area I highly endorse it.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

Well_Spouse said:


> :smthumbup:Sorry it took so long before I spotted this. I count myself a success story. Diagnosed with panic disorder 25years ago.
> 
> It's unfortunate your spouse is opposed to meds. They can be very helpfull and there is a variety of them available. So side effects may be avoidable by switching. Still even without meds. Talking to a Therapist as well as peers dealing with anxiety is beneficial.
> 
> I will recommend Walking. It releases natural endorphins which can really be a big help. And secondly I was helped by a group called "Recovery". If there is a local Recovery International group meeting in your area I highly endorse it.


Thanks for the reply, I was kind of bummed out when I got nothing for weeks at a time. 
She does do alot of walking in warmer weather, but we live in the Midwest, where the weather doesn't lend itself to it all year long. I wonder if she notices any changes in her levels of anxiety when she's more active :scratchhead:.
Knowing my wife, there's less of a chance that'd she go to any sort of group than take pills. She's an _incredibly_ stubborn woman, and *WILL NOT* do anything she does not want to.


----------



## devnty06 (Dec 21, 2010)

if she is scared of taking medications then look for some other option like meditation or some breathing exercises which will help her to get relaxed for the time being.

drug rehab


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Well_Spouse said:


> :smthumbup:Sorry it took so long before I spotted this. I count myself a success story. Diagnosed with panic disorder 25years ago.
> 
> It's unfortunate your spouse is opposed to meds. They can be very helpfull and there is a variety of them available. So side effects may be avoidable by switching. Still even without meds. Talking to a Therapist as well as peers dealing with anxiety is beneficial.
> 
> I will recommend Walking. It releases natural endorphins which can really be a big help. And secondly I was helped by a group called "Recovery". If there is a local Recovery International group meeting in your area I highly endorse it.


I kicked Effexor 14 months ago after being on it for 4 yrs. 

I find exercise - walking, biking, weights keep my anxiety and depression away. 

I do still get an anxiety attack but I usually just go for a long fast walk. After about the first mile I hind my head emptying out and thoughts drifting to being in the now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

